# WTB 5000 intake turbo only!!!



## VwSpeedDemon2 (Apr 21, 2004)

like the topic says, goin in a g-60 turboed mk1


----------



## VwSpeedDemon2 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: WTB 5000 intake turbo only!!! (VwSpeedDemon2)*

bump it up


----------



## VwSpeedDemon2 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: WTB 5000 intake turbo only!!! (VwSpeedDemon2)*

sum1 has 3 have 1


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

I have one.
Email me at [email protected] if interested.
Steve


----------

